# GIF desktop/ screensaver for Windos 7 ?!?!



## theduke085 (Sep 13, 2007)

i have tried google for answers...nothing really quite clear. How do i make a saved gif. image my desktop. I tried "set as desktop" but it just sets the pic in a still motion 

is there a way to make a GIF file a desktop wallpaper or screen saver?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Windows 7 uses a slide show setup to change pictures.
It is not setup to handle animated gif's.
Check here for info on making a custom slide show.
http://windows7news.com/2009/05/14/how-to-create-custom-windows-7-themes/
Dreamscene can be activated in windows 7,but it is a bit tricky.
Still would only play movie clips and not animated gif's.


----------



## theduke085 (Sep 13, 2007)

well that sucks!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Well it been that way since day one of Windows 95.


----------



## theduke085 (Sep 13, 2007)

DaveA said:


> Well it been that way since day one of Windows 95.


right but there are 3rd party programs that you can use...i suppose with more time there will be more stuff popping up


----------

